# ماهى الدموع ... الدموع لغة الصمت... ام لغة العجز ..زربما لغة الكلام بدون كلام؟؟!!...



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

​
الـــدمــــوع
​

من الصعب ان نتحدث عن الدموع اليست هي علامة قصور الكلام ؟

​
فحينما يعجز اللسان عن التعبير متحيرا يتحدث القلب فتنطق العيون بكلام الدموع
​

بكي ابراهيم علي سارة. بكي عيسو عند مقابلة يعقوب . بكي موسي هو صغير في البحر ,بكي بطرس بكي يهوذا , بكي يسوع عن قبر اللعازر
. 
من يستطيع أن يفسر هذة اللغة ؟انها مشاعر كلها مذابة في نقطة .... انها لغة النفس المفعمة باصدق المشاعرهي عزاء المظلوم ... ووطن الغريب ...ابو اليتيم...راحة المتعبين ... هي تكفير الذنوب وهي علامة الندامة وعهد التوبةفهي غسل القلب وتطهير الأعضاء وشفاء النفس المريضةفهي لغة الروح وصلاة الصامتقال احد القديسين .

وان كانت الدموع سخرية عند ذوي القلوب المقفلة برباط المشاعر الحديدية الأانها اذا اصطدمت بالقلوب الرحيمة أذابتها ذوباناقد سمعت صلاتك . قد رايت دموعك ( 2 مل 20 : 5 )وهي اذا كانت تتساقط علي الأرض كشئ حقير الأ انها تجمع في زق اللهاجعل دموعي في زق عندك ( مز 56 :8 )
وان كانت لا تحرك قلوب القساة فهي تزلزل اعتاب السماءوهي وان كانت لا تقوي ان تغير صلابة الرؤساء الأانها تستطيع ان تغلب تحنن اللهحولي عني عينيك فانهما قد غلبتاني ( نش 6: 5)وان كانت حقيرة في اعين الفلاسفة وعلماء النفس حتي جعلوا الدموع علامة الضعف وانحلال الشخصية ولكن الأيكفي الدموع فخرا ان السيد الرب له المجد طوب العيون التي تتحلي بها, طوباكم ايها الباكون ( لو 6 :21 )

الدموع هي ام الصلاة : يا ليت راسي ماء وعيني ينبوع دموع فابكي نهارا وليلا ( ارميا 9 :1 )لكن دموع التوبة ليست مقصورة علي فترة معينه من حياتنا فهي ينبوعنا الدائم الذي نجد فيه شفاء لنفوسنا التي امرضتها الخطيةكل ليله اعوم سريري بدموعي ابل فراشي ( مز 6 :6 )صارت لي دموعي خبزا نهارا وليلا ..... ومزجت شرابي بدموع (مز 42 : 3, مز 102 : 9 )كلنا نبكي ونزرف الدموع ولكن القليل من يستطيع ان يواجه هذه الدموع لتدخل زق اللهاجعل دموعي في زق عندكلقد تعبت في تنهدي اعوم سريري وأغسل فراشي بدموعي كل مساء (مز 6 :7 )


خمسة انواع من دوافع الدموع

1 دموع الشعور بنخس الخطايا2 دموع التامل في صلاح الله والأمجاد3 دموع الرعبة من جهنم4 دموع علي الأخرين5 دموع الضيقة
علي قدر ما يغتذي الأنسان بالروح من الداخل علي قدر ما تكون زيادة الدموع
ماذا تعني الدموعهي دليل ان النفس البشرية قد حظت بالرحمة الألهية .... هو احساس سريعا بخطاياهالدموع اثناء الصلاة 
هي علامة الحياة الكيبة 
هي موهبة كبيرةمجاري المياة لوقت الحريق ومجاري الدموع في زمن التجربه الماء يخمد لهيب النار 
والدموع تطفئ شهوة الشرلا تسكت عن دموعي لاني غريب عندك ( مز 39 : 12 )
ليس من بكي علي ما شاء قد وصل الي البكاء وانما الباكي حقا هو من بكي بمشئة الله 
لاتصدق اخي دموعك قبل ان تبلغ حد طهارة النفس 
من افتخر بدموعه وبكائه وازدري بالأخرين لعدم بكائهم
يشبه انسان التمس من الملك سلاحا ليقتل به عدوه
فقتل به نفسه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




منقوول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا كاندى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## adel baket (10 أكتوبر 2008)

_شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ​
> الـــدمــــوع
> ​
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل جداااااااااا  ,,, الصوره الخاصه بالموضوع معبره جدا وممتاذه
الله يباركك​*


----------



## marcael (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الرائعالرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا كاندى
> 
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

adel baket قال:


> _شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا عادل

اسعدنى مرورك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااا ,,, الصوره الخاصه بالموضوع معبره جدا وممتاذه​*
> 
> *الله يباركك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجبعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

marcael قال:


> شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الرائعالرب يبارك تعب محبتك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا مارسيل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااا" اخت candy shop
موضوعك رائع ومتميز
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> ليس من بكي علي ما شاء قد وصل الي البكاء وانما الباكي حقا هو من بكي بمشئة الله


اروع واحلى موضوع شفتا اليوم
شكرا وردة على الاختيار الجميل
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرااااااااااا" اخت candy shop*
> 
> *موضوعك رائع ومتميز*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 
شكراااااااااا لتشسجيعك المستمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> اروع واحلى موضوع شفتا اليوم
> شكرا وردة على الاختيار الجميل
> 
> سلام المسيح معك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجبعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

